
Cloudera Puffs Up Analytics Database for Clouds - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/12/04/cloudera-puffs-analytics-database-clouds/
======
gauravnow
I feel that Key to the new Altus DB is that with the database already in the
cloud, enterprises don’t have to move the data from the cloud and into an on-
premises database, saving time and costs.

